# Rokh



## martylou (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all , just bought a rokh 2014. on a deal on net, always really liked the look of the bike, Been out on it a few times and must say finding it much more hard work to pedal and get going, all on the bike is fine no rubbing anywhere, position all ok, just finding it a lot harder work times are down,compared to my giant defy1, it's a lot smoother ride without a doubt, is this renowned for being a slow sportive bike, done my homework on the bike had some good reviews but not many on the net,it does have a longer wheelbase wether that may be it ? I bought blind as was a good deal, any other comments be great.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

There should be absolutely no difference from your giant. Something is not right on the pin


----------



## martylou (Oct 15, 2015)

antihero77 said:


> There should be absolutely no difference from your giant. Something is not right on the pin


This is what I was expecting, was hoping to be a bit quicker , changing to carbon, very smooth ... Can't see anything wrong with the pin all seems ok, what could be wrong?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ARe you 100% sure it's not a fake?


----------



## martylou (Oct 15, 2015)

merckxman said:


> ARe you 100% sure it's not a fake?


Yes sent off frame number to pinarello warranty all came back ok!.

maybe it's a case of getting used to it, but find the rear end sluggish, just wanted to hear any rokh owner thoughts, if that's a trait with the bike ?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

swap wheels with the defy for a test ride. maybe there is a big difference in wheel weight.


----------



## martylou (Oct 15, 2015)

mimason said:


> swap wheels with the defy for a test ride. maybe there is a big difference in wheel weight.


No difference in the wheels! Is there any rokh riders in here with any thoughts,and can you get around on a decent pace, 17s 18s, bike just seems slow , maybe it will come more I ride it !


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Try this thread, it appears that it has the same strong power-transfer and speed as the other Pinas. (Which have zero flex through the bottom bracket). 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/i-have-some-decisions-make-help-286856.html

I was surprised by your post, to be honest.


----------



## martylou (Oct 15, 2015)

hopefully more time on the bike, case of getting used to it, will see how it goes some bike aren't for everyone I suppose , was hoping for some rokh riders to give there view on the bike?.


----------



## Oncojeans (Jan 14, 2012)

*Rokh rider*



martylou said:


> hopefully more time on the bike, case of getting used to it, will see how it goes some bike aren't for everyone I suppose , was hoping for some rokh riders to give there view on the bike?.


I recently bought a 2014 Rokh with Dura Ace. I find it light, nimble and very quick. It was fine on the standard MOST wheels, but I just upgraded them to Fulcrum Racing 3s. It's now even better. I can only suggest that you get your bike thoroughly checked and serviced. 
I think the Rokh is brilliant and even better than my Bianchi Sempre.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a 2015 Rokh and love it, it's as fast as I put my heart and sweat into it, you mention earlier that your bike isn't fast enough for your liking? No disrespect mate but maybe is you and not the bike 😜


----------



## martylou (Oct 15, 2015)

Ha ha none taken !!! The rokh not known for a fast bike, but my first thoughts on the bike its sluggish at the rear end, after owing the bike for a while a share the same opinion as others, great bike but but yes Not quick!! maybe you've not ridden many other bikes


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I find it very hard to believe the bike is not fast. I own a f8 and a Tarmac sport as my winter bike. For a entry bike the bike flys. It's never the bike it's always the engine.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you have the same crank size (I.e. 53/39 or 50/34) and cassette on both? What's interesting is I have two bike with the same frame with different drive trains and one is easier for me to go faster on than the other. Biggest delta is the cassette as one is wide ratio other close.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

All my bikes are set up the same. Don't matter entry or racer.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Just to say, I had a Giant Defy 3 for a couple of months, which I enjoyed, and which prompted me to look for more of a "sportive" bike than the "race" bike I had. Ended up with a Rokh. 

To me, the Rokh is in a whole other class to the Defy, rides better, handles better, and I feel delivers power better. All my times were up on the Rokh. Compared to a snappy, crit-type bike, I could perhaps understand the responsiveness comments, but it should do all the Defy does and more.


----------

